# quarantine bucket?



## burnsachris

Could I use a bucket with a small sponge carbon filter and a regular household 20w daylight compact fluorescent for a quarantine tank?


----------



## Pasfur

So long as you can observe the fish for disease, you can use almost anything. I would personally spend $10 on a 10 gallon tank.


----------



## onefish2fish

agree. i prefer a tank. check www.craigslist.com in you area for a cheap used one.


----------



## cerianthus

Bucket is fine in case of emergency but temperature should be stable? Tank is better since can view fish form all angles.


----------



## catfishtabbi

Hu my complete 10 costs $55 without a heater plus $25 for a stand. They do sell 10's for about $15 without the fixins' tho. Good luck with your sick fish.


----------



## Mike420

I just cured a Coral Beauty Angel in a 10 gallon tank with a heater, sponge filter, compact fluorescent bulb, a little bit of liverock, a cleaner wrasse and some Melafix. I wouldn't use cleaner shrimp as opposed to cleaner wrasse because they are usually $15 more and when they cling on the fish to clean them of parasites they sometimes do to good of a job and gouge a hole in the fish. Good luck though.


----------



## burnsachris

I found an old 5 gal in the attic cleaned it up and got a small sponge and carbon filter, added a heater and some pvc. My clown stoped eating and has little flecks on him should I get a cleaner shrimp and put it in their with him. I need any suggestions. I was reading about hyposalinity, maintaining temp 78 to 80 and lowering the salinity to 16 ppt for 14 days of course with fish only in the tank. Or 50% water changes everother day for 2 weeks.


----------



## Pasfur

I would not do anything until we are certain what exactly you are treating. Can you post pictures?


----------



## burnsachris

I can see very small white flecks on my beauty now almost like bubbles. My clown hasnt eaten since the 13 and rapid breathing. What should I do and would a cleaner shrimp help? My water par are SG 32ppt,ph 8.4,ammonia0,nitrite0,nitrate0,ca440,pho0,KH12,


----------



## Pasfur

I do not see any signs of ich in the picture, but for the moment I would assume that is what you are dealing with. Personally, I would begin to feed a garlic supplement daily to help reduce the risk of the ich spreading. Other than that, I would just continue to observe until you have more evidence of what this is. The vaste majority of ich treatments are very ineffective, almost to the point of being an "urban myth", in my humble opinion. For this reason, you want to be pointed and exact in your treatment.


----------



## burnsachris

Ok will do the garlic feedings. Im trying to be calm about all this. Thanks for the help.


----------

